# eh ben ! / ben non ...



## cereza

*Bonsoir a tous!*
*Je voudrais savoir qu´est- ce que ça veut dire l´exclamation: "eh ben!"?*
*Merci*


----------



## totor

ben es una manera argótica, o más bien coloquial, de decir bon.

la traducción sería:

¡y bien!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

A parte de lo que explica Totor también se trata de una muletilla muy empleada cuya traducción dependerá del contexto y sobre todo del tono en el que será dicha (Nunca por escrito por supuesto):
- una madre a su hijo, muy enfadada: Où étais-tu? 
- el hijo: eh ben (tono vacilante)... je faisais un tour
(- ¿Dónde estabas? - Pues... dando vueltas por allí)

A menudo acompañada de "dis donc": _Eh ben dis donc_ suele denotar admiración:
- eh ben dis donc, tu ne te prives pas (Estoy impresionado, haces las cosas a lo grande)
O completamente al contrario demuestra irritación:
- eh ben dis donc, tu ne t´en fais pas (Vaya, sobre todo no te molestes). Con tono adecuado claro.

También sirve para resforzar una opinión.
- Et ben moi je pense que... (Pués yo creo...).

Seguro que se me escapa algún matiz; espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Vassilissa

Para completar lo que dice Cintia o Martine, en su primer ejemplo de eh ben dis donc, puede usarse solo :
- Ce truc m'a coûté 100€!!
- Eh ben! (la vache!!)


----------



## cereza

*Bonjour!*
*Là j´ai compris!*
*Merci à tout le trois!*


----------



## rxkld

cereza said:


> *Bonsoir a tous!*
> *Je voudrais savoir qu´est- ce que ça veut dire l´exclamation: "eh ben!"?*
> *Merci*


 
*Eh ben*, no existe en francés corecto. Es una interjección. Una forma no elegante de decir "eh bien dis donc" (lo que es más adecuado que "eh ben")
Amistosamente 
rxkld


----------



## cereza

Gracias!


----------



## berti

Hola!

Tb puede ser "En fin..." si lo usa de modo más tajante o sorprendido.
¡Eh ben!

saludos


----------



## Basileia*

Hola! solo quiero decir que yo acabo de encontrar esa expresión por escrito en "Les récrés du petit Nicolas" ... supongo que habrán excepciones.   Amistosamente...


----------



## totor

No es una excepción, Basileia. Le petit Nicolas es un personaje popular que habla como hablan todos los chicos por la calle.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Basileia*

Lo que queria decir es que seria una excepción por encontrar la expresión de forma escrita ya que Cintia&martine habia añadido que nunca se encontraria de tal modo. 

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Bueno... evidentemente si se trata de re-crear la lengua hablada sí se podrá escribir.
De la misma manera que en español encontrará cosas así: pá (para), cantao (cantado)...

Perdón por la confusión.

En un dialogo formal se utilizará: _et, bien.

_Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## albertovidal

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
no encuentro traducción para bon et ben en la siguiente oración: bon et ben je te donne mon avis et toi, tu m'aides à choisir des chaussures. 
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Albertovidal:

*Bueno, pues...*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola a todos:
En mi humilde opinión, uno de los equivalentes más utilizados en castellano de "Eh, bien, (dis, donc)" cuando denota extrañeza o sorpresa es "¡Arrea!" 
En lo que respecta a "Bon et ben ( = bien), je te donne...", creo que puede traducirse perfectamente por "bueno, pues yo te doy...". Quizás valga también: "bueno, vale, yo te doy..."
Saludos.


----------



## luisaxlix

Hola!

Alguien me podría explicar cual es la diferencia entre: "Bon", "Ben", y "Bah" . ¿Todos quieren decir "Bueno" en español?.

Bisous et Merci d'avance =)


----------



## albertovidal

luisaxlix said:


> Hola!
> 
> Alguien me podría explicar cual es la diferencia entre: "Bon", "Ben", y "Bah" . ¿Todos quieren decir "Bueno" en español?.
> 
> Bisous et Merci d'avance =)



Bon es "Bueno", Ben Es la forma coloquial de "Bien" y "Bah" más bien quiere decier "qué importa"


----------



## .DrAgO.

En Québec lo puedes encontrar escrito tambien como "Bin".

Se escucha mucho: "Bin non", "Mais non", "Bin le!", "Bin sûr!", etc. etc.


----------



## Siluro

*Nueva pregunta*​
Muy buenos días a todos. Estoy tratando de recuperar mi francés, que está bastante oxidado después de 14 años sin practicarlo, así que estoy releyendo los libros del colegio. En este caso "Le récrés du petit Nicolas". En cierto momento aparece lo siguiente:

_-T'es pas encore rentré chez toi? J'ai demandé.
-Ben non, a dit Alceste, mais il va falloire que j'y aille, c'est l'heure du déjeuner._

La pregunta es: ¿Qué significa o cómo podría traducirse "ben non"?


----------



## Paquita

Hola Siluro y bienvenido ente nosotros;

Como puedes verlo, he unido tu pregunta a otra que trata del mismo tema (incluso de Nicolas...)
"Ben" es transcripción fonética de "bien" o "eh bien" mal pronunciado (lo mismo pasa con "t'es" en lugar de "tu n'es" en tu frase").

Diría "pues no"; pero así, se quita en la traducción la deformación que usa Nicolas...


----------



## Siluro

Muchas gracias, Paquita. Era lo que había supuesto, pero me descuadraba un poco que estuviera así escrito.

Voy a editar mi perfil =)


----------



## GreatMjollnir

Hola, Siluro: seguramente "Pos no" sea una forma válida de traducirlo (que conserva el valor coloquial del original). Lógicamente _pos _en lugar de _pues _no se usa en todas partes, pero es relativamente frecuente y se entiende sin problemas.

Un saludo.


----------

